# My therapyst laughed



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

When i told her i wanted to find a gf.

wtf?

Should i just jab her up next time?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

She laughed at you - gosh, what did she say?


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Just laughed then said "ok"


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

How exactly did she laugh? I doubt she was laughing *at* you. There's plenty of things I chuckle at without necessarily finding ridiculous, or even funny.

Of course, if it *was* meant that way, just say eff her and find a new therapist. They're supposed to be more professional than that.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

That's ****ed up. She sounds like she's in the wrong job department.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

You need to find a better one.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Well i dont really know if she was laughing "at" me but why laugh either way?. it was more of a giggle than a full on laugh. Meh i should have just jabbed her.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

It could've been a laugh of relief. Like rather than saying you want to commit suicide or do drugs. She thought "well, that is an easy problem to work on".


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Maybe ask her next time (if there is a next time)?


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

I dunno, think that'd be a be awkward.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

VanDamMan said:


> It could've been a laugh of relief. Like rather than saying you want to commit suicide or do drugs. She thought "well, that is an easy problem to work on".


This!!!!!!

My therapist has a speech impediment. lol. Ironico.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

You should stop seeing her for disrespecting you, I saw a therapist who laughed when I said that I don't like being my age (26 at the time) because it's old and I would rather be 16. I was recording the session, maybe I should listen to it right now. I only saw her 10 times. The therapist I'm seeing right now is 1 year younger than I am, 26, and she is better and doesn't disrespect me like that even when I act weird. You should just tell her why you want to stop seeing her. My response to my therapist if I want a girlfriend was opposite of yours.

Is this an intern counselor you are seeing right now? If not, how much does this idiot have of experience?


----------



## Fiddlesticks (Dec 11, 2011)

And that's why i'm scared of seeing a therapist.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

> Is this an intern counselor you are seeing right now? If not, how much does this idiot have of experience?


I'm not sure, she had someone else with her who was in training, so im guessing she was experienced enough.



> And that's why i'm scared of seeing a therapist.


Dont let what i'm saying scare you mate... i'm prolly just over thinking things and blowing them up. At the time i didn't think anything of it and it wasn't awkward or anything, it just became soemthing when i got home and started to replay what was said back in my head.


----------



## HackerZC (Jan 2, 2011)

Actually, the little chuckle thing is a totally normal response. I can totally see myself doing exactly the same thing, and saying "ok" as I was smiling. It's not me laughing @you or @ the idea, but more of a "right on!" sort of thing. 
Most people get this, it's normal social behavior... but my guess is you're really sensitive to this sort of stuff, and I'm betting it was sort of hard for you to say what you did, so of course you took it the wrong way.
I know if I asked out a girl and she smiled and chuckled it doesn't mean she's laughing at am... it means she's flattered (which is good!).


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

VanDamMan said:


> It could've been a laugh of relief. Like rather than saying you want to commit suicide or do drugs. She thought "well, that is an easy problem to work on".


^This.

Don't over-think it.


----------



## Lawn (Feb 14, 2012)

It's nothing. Don't replace your therapist if everything else works out because you're overreacting.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im sorry. Probably doesnt feel good. If it makes you feel better though, mine laughed at me when I told her I failed my drive test 3 times. -.-


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

Mine laughed when I said Im unemployed. That was the last and only time I went to the therapist.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Eski said:


> When i told her i wanted to find a gf.
> 
> wtf?
> 
> Should i just jab her up next time?


Could mean anything. Maybe she wants you to 'jab' her.


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

HackerZC said:


> Actually, the little chuckle thing is a totally normal response. I can totally see myself doing exactly the same thing, and saying "ok" as I was smiling. It's not me laughing @you or @ the idea, but more of a "right on!" sort of thing.


Yes! This! I couldn't think of how to describe it, but that's what I thought, too.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

She probably thought it was funny because of how forward you were. Can't imagine she was actually making fun of you, but it was a bit of a blunder on her part. Even though that's not something one would normally get upset about, someone with SA doesn't exactly interpret things normally; she should know that.

If you can, just forget about it. That is a weird thing to say outside of a therapists office, but it's honest and there's nothing wrong with it inside the office.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

DesperateOne said:


> Mine laughed when I said Im unemployed. That was the last and only time I went to the therapist.


That really shouldn't be a suprise or laugh worthy. A therapist should know mental health can be a reason someone isn't working.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

How exactly did she laugh? She might be into you, ridiculously unlikely but still possible


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh my god!! u made me laugh as well...how sweet!! she must have have given u a cute gesture no..!!!!
hehe how sweet of u....!!!
I might tell my therapist abt my wishes to if I go for medications soon..haham still laughing..u r so cute


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Not sure what a jab is, but if its something like "ask her out," I suggest you don't. Having intimate or romantic relations with your patient as a therapist is seen as HIGHLY immoral in the medical community and almost assuredly leads to a failure of the therapy itself. Besides the fact that involving yourself in the emotions of someone who could potentially be mentally unstable is soberingly unethical, there's almost a guarantee that any such information being made public would devastate the therapist's career.

These aren't reasons for you to reconsider making a move necessarily, but reasons why in almost any circumstance your therapist's response would be a resounding no.


----------



## Oobin (Jan 5, 2011)

There are so many ways that people interact and react, that it's tough to say exactly why she did. Given as therapists are highly educated individuals who should understand the damage they can cause by mocking patients, I would say that it likely wasn't meant to be in a derogatory way. 

That said, I had a rather peculiar time with a therapist as well. While discussing social anxiety, he told me that being anxious can be a problem since it can be seen as negative by other people (no ****, right?), and then tells me, "for instance, I can say that personally, I feel a little anxious by seeing the way you act."

A part of me laughs about it. Like, wow... did he say that over in his head before speaking? On the other hand, it's caused me a great deal of distress (the last thing I want to know is that the things that I fear are true), and 5 years later, I still feel bad about.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

> Not sure what a jab is, but if its something like "ask her out,"


Nah, just my dumb sense of humour, prob distasteful on a site like this aswell. nvm.


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well it could be she was laughing at you wanting a gf while your in therapy. If you're seeing a therapist you should work on that before pursuing a girlfriend. The laugh could have been in a "Not til I'm done with you" sort of way and not at your actual ability to get one.


----------



## Sovius (Jan 16, 2012)

I have had a few instances where I felt that the counselor did something wrong and you know what I did? I would ask them why they thought that and I forgave them because I always give out second chances. They all turned out great for me, but I learned that I should stick up to myself at all times and so should you.


----------



## Ungrateful (Feb 29, 2012)

Your Op gave me a chuckle 

But if it was a disrespectful laugh or a 2nd/3rd strike, I would ditch her and find someone else.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Eski said:


> Well i dont really know if she was laughing "at" me but why laugh either way?. it was more of a giggle than a full on laugh. Meh i should have just jabbed her.


The are a lot of ways it could have been harmless, and since you're not sure I'm guessing it was. How did it come up?

It sounds like she was laughing as if she should have known that you as a man would want to talk about getting a gf.

*MobiusX*



> You should stop seeing her for disrespecting you, I saw a therapist who laughed when I said that I don't like being my age (26 at the time) because it's old and I would rather be 16. I was recording the session, maybe I should listen to it right now. I only saw her 10 times. The therapist I'm seeing right now is 1 year younger than I am, 26, and she is better and doesn't disrespect me like that even when I act weird. You should just tell her why you want to stop seeing her. My response to my therapist if I want a girlfriend was opposite of yours.
> 
> Is this an intern counselor you are seeing right now? If not, how much does this idiot have of experience?


How old was your therapist? If she was older don't you think she could have been amused at you feeling old because she wishes she could be 26?

*KelKels*



> Im sorry. Probably doesnt feel good. If it makes you feel better though, mine laughed at me when I told her I failed my drive test 3 times. -.-


That is funny. I failed mine twice, but it's not like it matters any.
__________________


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

> The are a lot of ways it could have been harmless, and since you're not sure I'm guessing it was. How did it come up?


She asked me what i wanted from life, one of the things i wanted was a girlfriend.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Eski said:


> She asked me what i wanted from life, one of the things i wanted was a girlfriend.


I guess it's hard to say why she was laughing without being there. It does seem strange that she would laugh in that context though.


----------



## RonM (Jan 5, 2011)

Eski said:


> She asked me what i wanted from life, one of the things i wanted was a girlfriend.


I think you might be making too much out of this.

Given the context, I would say that she most likely chuckled because it was an expected (but good) response.

Also, it might just be good to hear you talk about goals. I get similar light-hearted reactions in my sessions when talking about the positives in my life.

If it still bothers you I would just bring it up in another session. Talking about things is what they're there for after all.


----------



## rm96 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mine laughed when I tould him that I moved to another school and it's being extremely hard for me. Yeah I don't see what's funny about that, it only made me feel worse about my situation.

Anyways, did she laugh like in a warm way, or did she laugh in a... mocking way? If she just smiled and laughed a tiny bit, then it's ok maybe she was like ''oh he's bold!'' or something. But if she was laughing like ''this guy has no chance of getting a girlfriend, what a joke! haha'' (which is NOT true, since I don't even know you) then you should dump that therapist.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

I dunno, was probably more of a warm laugh.



> That is funny to me,


I dont mean this in an angry way or anything but can i ask why you find it funny?.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I don't think she meant it in a bad way, she might just be glad your looking at positive things which could happen instead of negative things.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

In the first session with my therapist, she asked me what I wanted and I bluntly said what I want is a girlfriend. She giggled, but so did I... She has giggled on multiple other occasions too, but they've all been giggle-worthy anyway. It's not like she's mocking me, otherwise I'd get the hell out, and she knows it.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Eski said:


> Should i just jab her up next time?


what does "jab her up" mean exactly??? :sus


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

You know?, the boxing jab?

Or i should have went arnold - 




Honestly just messing about, would never hit a woman.


----------



## kpx0 (Mar 12, 2012)

Omg. Not a very good therapist. What a retard. First time I saw my psychiatrist he was the one who asked me: Do you have a girlfriend, why not, would you like to have a girlfriend.. so on. He was the one who brought it up before I even did myself. A person who actually has a proper psychological or psychiatric education would know the importance of that. This person must be an ignorant idiot.



Fiddlesticks said:


> And that's why i'm scared of seeing a therapist.


Don't be. Most therapist are very professional. Mine is a great guy. Most are. Most people become psychiatrists or psychologists because they are caring people who like to help others.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

kpx0 said:


> Don't be. Most therapist are very professional. Mine is a great guy. Most are. Most people become psychiatrists or psychologists because they are caring people who like to help others.


Then I've just gotten the wrong ones I guess, lol. Or they are extremely good in hiding their feelings.

a few hours ago I had a session and my therapist said that probably most of his clients say that he's a grumpy, bald, fat man who is full of himself and I found that to be hilarious since that's exactly what I've been telling everyone about him :roll

atleast he doesn't give me the illusion that he's caring about me. And frankly I wouldn't want otherwise

In the past I had a few nice ones though. But sadly I didn't want to open up to anyone back then


----------



## unknown123 (Dec 21, 2011)

I hadn't even been seeing the therapist for a month before he started making fun of me. It wasn't a small laugh or something meant to make me feel better. I remember sharing experiences that made me feel really bad. He burst into laughter and covered his face. I thought he was just joking but in between laughs he would say "I'm sorry, I'm not laughing at you". This made me feel like complete ****. 

How are you not laughing at someone if you burst into laughter immediately after I say something and you lean back and cover your face to try to hide it?

I remember once sharing an experience about how my father chased my brother from home trying to hit him. The guy burst into laughter again and gave me the same apology. 

I felt like not going back but I did continue but didn't share things that were as personal.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

They do that..Mine laughed at me too..never took anything I said seriously..
I never went back


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I saw a therapist who laughed when I said that I don't like being my age (26 at the time) because it's old and I would rather be 16.


 How old was your therapist?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

That's why I don't go to those people. I can't trust anyone.


----------



## Introversa (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm sorry but I don't find it normal! A therapist should know better especially considering why you are seeing her in the first place. It was disrespectful and insensitive. It doesn't matter what kind of laugh it was. She shouldn't have done it because even a normal person would be upset about the laugh.

I would have asked her right then and there why she had laughed.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

This why I hate therapists. They're not real doctors, they're just punk kids who have a philosophy degree. That's the difference between a psychologist and a psychiatrist-- a psychiatrist knows what they're doing.


----------



## guitarFreak (Jun 14, 2012)

DesperateOne said:


> Mine laughed when I said Im unemployed. That was the last and only time I went to the therapist.


#
what a d**k!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Some of them aren't experienced enough to be good therapists, but others are, and they tend to cost too much.

That laughing -- he laughed to release tension that he wasn't able to absorb. Also, it may have been nervous laughter.


----------

